# Caliper Job



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Has anyone painted their calipers. I want to paint my red and i want to see pics of the jobs.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

*I painted Mine*

I used the G20 Coatings kit. They look good from a distance of about 10 feet, but when you get close, they look kinda rough. I am going to redo them, but in the meantime I CAN get some pics tomarrow with my digicam. I painted mine Red, and one thing I can tell you, you definately need to paint the edge of the rotor and the 'hat' of the rotor. I painted mine black, using BBQ paint. Painting the Calipers made a world of difference, but painting the other parts made it really look SLICK.


----------

